# Do RFT require run-flat rims (EH2)? - Gary



## robinli (Aug 18, 2005)

I want to buy a separate set of 16" winter tires and rims for the new E90 325xi. If I get the Bridgestone RFT winter tires, do I need special rims or I just need to pick one from the selection you listed on your website?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

robinli said:


> I want to buy a separate set of 16" winter tires and rims for the new E90 325xi. If I get the Bridgestone RFT winter tires, do I need special rims or I just need to pick one from the selection you listed on your website?


The run flat tires do not require special wheels, so you may select any of the wheels that we list to fit :thumbup:

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp

If you order online, just reference 'Gary/Bimmerfest' as your 'previous contact' so that I can get the forum the credit for the sale.


----------



## robinli (Aug 18, 2005)

Gary,

I guess it means that RFTs do not need special rims to have the run flat capability when the pressure is lost. Is that right?

I think somebody said, the extra hump is needed to keep the tire on the rim. Or, this is just marketing as they want more money from us.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

robinli said:


> Gary,
> 
> I guess it means that RFTs do not need special rims to have the run flat capability when the pressure is lost. Is that right?
> 
> I think somebody said, the extra hump is needed to keep the tire on the rim. Or, this is just marketing as they want more money from us.


Correct, they do not need special wheels to maintain the run flat capability. The sidewall construction is most of what makes a run flat tire have the extended use with zero air pressure.


----------

